# lighting



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ok i am in need of new lightbulbs for my tanks i have a t5 36 in and am wondering about what bulbs i should be looking to get and where is the best place to get them i have looked at home depot but can not find any 6500 k bulbs there 
can anyone help 
thanks 
tom


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Most LFS will carry t5 fluorescent bulbs. 

Not to be critical but is that your stocking for your tanks in your signature?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

well i know most lfs stores stock them but was hoping someone had a place that they dealt with that was a little bit cheaper , and yes that was but i have to edit it as things have changed just have not had teh chance to edit it 
thanks 
tom


----------

